# Burn Pits



## FastTrax (Oct 18, 2021)

www.salon.com/2016/02/16/burn_pits/

www.chicagonow.com/uncommon-sense/2012/10/red-fridays-burn-pits-the-new-agent-orange/

www.iava.org/jeffs/#burn-pits/

https://burnpits360.org

www.military.com/benefits/veteran-benefits/what-burn-pit-registry.html

www.dav.org/veterans/resources/burn-pits/

www.vetshq.com/burn-pit-locations/

www.firstcoastnews.com/article/news/national/military-news/va-links-three-conditions-to-burn-pit-exposure-and-airborne-hazards/77-d78cf974-59d4-4468-b3a8-39dd9e458cb8

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burn_pit


----------



## jerry old (Oct 18, 2021)

Go to any military camp. if their not in a combat area, their spotless GI's police the entire camp every morning.
Now, where the trash goes, i don't know.


It is okay to have burn pits in foreign lands, but not here at home.
It is okay to poison our troops overseas, but not in the U.S.

Okay, tell me about the burn pits here at home, are they poisoning us?

(Trax, explain to the folks  what passengers encounter riding the subway in NYC and why a rape can occur and the passengers do not notify police or intervene.)


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 19, 2021)

I heard about this just the other day. I really didn't give it any more then a cursory glance because this happens in the New York City Metro area more then you could ever believe. The very first time I ventured out of "Da Hood" into NYC a lady passed out on Lexington Avenue and other people started taking her purse, her jewelry and even her shoes and didn't run but just saunter away. I couldn't believe that what I would see on a daily basis in "Da Hood" actually happened in The City. Anyway I just bought the NY Post today because it covered the staggering spike in crime on the NYCTA Subways, Long Island Railroad, Metro North and New Jersey Transit Trains, Path too. I don't know very much about SEPTA because when I hogged on the NEC I would see them transiting the NEC and the Harrisburg Branch at Zoo Tower in North Philly. The name was appropriate because the surrounding  neighborhood was and probably still is a disgusting apehole. Stinky was compiling a thread for me to post here later this week about the secret meaning about the little known to the public AMTRAK "Ghetto Grills". I'll post it by Friday. I only came on here to post a video on the Military veterans subforum about the BBC NATO/Warsaw Pact aggression. It's a fictional depiction of the usual WW-III scenario akin to The Day After, Threads, First Strike-1979, Countdown to Looking Glass and Testament. Time for a well deserved beer. TTFN amigo. Check out the Military subforum because this video is scary.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 14, 2021)

Oh those horrible military types


----------



## jerry old (Nov 14, 2021)

The information you posted (or will post) regarding savagery on the subway:
Humans are a savage group
"Not Me!"
"Yes, Susan, you too."

Any group 'trapped in a closed society,' will respond with behaviors that the larger society finds 'disgusting.'

I, of course, had no part in these circumstances that have resulted in their 'savage' behavior.
My hands are clean!

(This post sounds like a bleeding heart.
Nope, were I riding the subways in our
big cities, I would be 'armed and dangerous.')


----------

